# MRI brachial plexus



## dbonar (Feb 15, 2012)

An MRI of the brachial Plexus was ordered with a diagnosis of Malignant neoplasm of upper-outer quadrant of female breast.  What would be the appropriate code for this MRI?
We coded 71552, but the authorization was for 73218.


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 15, 2012)

The correct code for brachial plexus is MRI of the chest 71550-71552.


----------

